# Front line chef



## CBP

Salve, 
sto lavorando a un pezzo che riguarda la storia di uno chef. Sia nel pezzo in questione, che spesso on line, si trova l'espressione "front line chef". Ho difficoltà a capire di cosa si tratti, nel senso che non rientra nelle "gerarchie" degli chef. 
Significa semplicemente "chef in un ristorante", piuttosto che "cuoco a casa"?
La frase in questione è: “I always wanted to be a front line chef." "Ho sempre voluto diventare/essere un xxx cuoco." ?

Sapete a cosa si riferisce questo front line?

Grazie mille


----------



## johngiovanni

At first sight it means to me "un vero chef in un vero ristorante". (Instead of , say, a "celebrity chef"/ uno chef celebre).  But I don't know whether this applies in your context.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
traduzione letterale? Da battaglia/in prima linea. Nel senso che si sporca le mani per davvero e non dà solo ordini in cucina.


----------



## Blackman

Il front line è anche la linea di contatto con il cliente. Uno chef che non sta sempre rintanato in cucina, sulla falsariga dei celebrity chef di cui parlava John.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

A front line chef sees to the actual cooking in a restaurant while a higher up chef may plan menus or develop new dishes without being directly responsible for preparing meals for customers.


----------



## Mary49

Nella cucina di un ristorante / albergo c'è una "brigata", costituita da tutto il personale addetto alla cucina. Esistono inoltre le "linee", che sono le diverse "stazioni di produzione" (arrosti, bolliti, salse, ecc.), ognuna delle quali ha uno chef. http://coverlettersandresume.com/cook/front-line-cook-job-description-sample/     "Front line cooks are individuals who begin the cooking process in a restaurant kitchen. The front line is where all the broiling, sautéing and grilling is done and it is these things primarily that front line cooks need to be good at. In many food service organizations, front line cooks are required to do much more than handle just one stage of the cooking process. Depending on the size and type of food service facility that you are working for, you may be asked to prepare salads and soups and garnish dishes as well".
Io tradurrei "chef di linea".


----------



## Blackman

Mary49 said:


> Nella cucina di un ristorante / albergo c'è una "brigata", costituita da tutto il personale addetto alla cucina. Esistono inoltre le "linee", che sono le diverse "stazioni di produzione" (arrosti, bolliti, salse, ecc.), ognuna delle quali ha uno chef. http://coverlettersandresume.com/cook/front-line-cook-job-description-sample/     "Front line cooks are individuals who begin the cooking process in a restaurant kitchen. The front line is where all the broiling, sautéing and grilling is done and it is these things primarily that front line cooks need to be good at. In many food service organizations, front line cooks are required to do much more than handle just one stage of the cooking process. Depending on the size and type of food service facility that you are working for, you may be asked to prepare salads and soups and garnish dishes as well".
> Io tradurrei "chef di linea".


Se questo è ciò che intende, in italiano si chiama capo-partita o chef de partie, secondo la terminologia francese ufficiale tutt'ora in uso. È il capo di una delle stazioni che non ha un nome specifico ( come il rotissier o il patissier), come antipasti o side dishes o che, a richiesta, partecipa in una stazione non sua. Questo non verrà mai richiesto a un capo-partita rotissier o patissier. In gioventù ho lavorato nella brigata completa (difficilissima da trovare, se non in pochissimi ristoranti al mondo ) di un noto ristorante londinese.


----------



## CBP

Mary49 said:


> Nella cucina di un ristorante / albergo c'è una "brigata", costituita da tutto il personale addetto alla cucina. Esistono inoltre le "linee", che sono le diverse "stazioni di produzione" (arrosti, bolliti, salse, ecc.), ognuna delle quali ha uno chef. Front Line Cook Job Description Sample     "Front line cooks are individuals who begin the cooking process in a restaurant kitchen. The front line is where all the broiling, sautéing and grilling is done and it is these things primarily that front line cooks need to be good at. In many food service organizations, front line cooks are required to do much more than handle just one stage of the cooking process. Depending on the size and type of food service facility that you are working for, you may be asked to prepare salads and soups and garnish dishes as well".
> Io tradurrei "chef di linea".



Ma in italiano lo "chef di linea" non esiste davvero. Mi riferisco alle categorie degli chef. Il mio timore è che possa essere considerata una brutta traduzione.


----------



## Lorena1970

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> traduzione letterale? Da battaglia/in prima linea. Nel senso che si sporca le mani per davvero e non dà solo ordini in cucina.


Quite good.
*But we have not enough context to understand what the chef means.*


----------



## Mary49

CBP said:


> Ma in italiano lo "chef di linea" non esiste davvero. Mi riferisco alle categorie degli chef. Il mio timore è che possa essere considerata una brutta traduzione.


Ok, allora lo si chiama capo-partita, "chef de partie" o "capo linea"? (vedi post #7)



Lorena1970 said:


> Quite good.


Brigata di cucina - Che di Cucina - Suddivisione compiti    "I capi linea sono gli _Chef De Partie_ e sono a capo di ogni linea di produzione".


----------



## CBP

Lorena1970 said:


> Quite good.
> *But we have not enough context to understand what the chef means.*


Hi Lorena1970, the context is a piece about a chef who likes to cook and write cookbooks. The sentence in the original post is at the very beginning. My curiosity derives from the fact that I see this expression "front line chef" in several job postings. 
Maybe they just mean "cuoco professionista", or as per examples above "_Chef de Partie_".

Regards,
CBP


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

"_The front line in the kitchen is where most of the food is fired_. It is divided and usually consists of a saute section, a broiler, a grill, a deep fryer, a salamander, cold reach-ins or drawers, and hot water wells. One that works on this line, which may consist of 2 to 3 even 4, depending on the size of the restaurant or the menu, are called line cooks. Sometimes the chef likes to get in on the action."

Secondo me significa semplicemente "ho sempre voluto fare il cuoco in un ristorante/il cuoco professionista". 

Qui c'è un thread interessante: clic


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciò che io non comprendevo era se il giornalista aveva usato il termine liberamente per descrivere uno chef "in prima linea" oppure se il termine è un termine tecnico del mondo gastronomico ed identifica una qualifica specifica. Ho gestito un piccolo ristorante per un breve periodo quindi conosco i termini. La "linea" generalmente non è fatta da uno chef ma da un assistente che taglia gli ingredienti e li prepara per lo chef che poi compone il piatto o li passa al cuoco in ordine di cottura.
In ogni caso non riesco a capire questo "front line chef" ed escludo che sia lo "chef di linea" e propendo per uno chef all'avanguardia, diciamo oppure...................................il contesto non è sufficiente per comprendere.

"Nel pezzo in questione" non offre contesto: devi postare il paragrafo per permettere a noi di comprendere.


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> La "linea" generalmente non è fatta da uno chef ma da un assistente che taglia gli ingredienti e li prepara per lo chef che poi compone il piatto o li passa al cuoco in ordine di cottura.   La "linea" (o "partie" o "station") ha uno Chef (chiamato "di linea" o "di stazione", in francese "Chef de Partie"), responsabile della produzione di quella particolare stazione di lavoro. What Is The Kitchen Brigade? - CulinaryLore.com * "*_Chefs de Partie - various station chefs which have responsibility for a certain part of meal, which are divided according to the ingredients they specialize in, or the method of cooking. A chef de partie usually has several demi-chefs (assistant station chefs) and commis (attendants) working under them"_*.*
> In ogni caso non riesco a capire questo "front line chef" ed escludo che sia lo "chef di linea"  Non capisco perché...
> e propendo per uno chef all'avanguardia front-line "_Of or relating to the most advanced or important position or activity in a field or undertaking_".
> diciamo oppure...................................


----------



## Fooler

Io tradurrei con _Chef di battuta (_il vecchio_ Chef Abbayeur)_

A mia memoria, generalmente e in pratica il primo Chef/lo Chef della Brigata è colui che sta al cosi detto_ pass _dove vengono chiamati (ordinati) i piatti che escono in sala e che lui stesso ne controllerà e/o ispezionerà l'impiattamento dando anche il classico _battito_ sul tavolo (anche con il classico campanello) consentendone l'uscita in sala ristorante. Gli Chefs di partita invece sono quelli responabili delle varie stazioni di una cucina: antipasti, primi, etc etc.
Non essendoci un contesto preciso la traduzione di alfalfa _in prima linea_, ad esempio, rende l'idea


----------



## Mary49

Ciao Fooler,
perdonami, ma ho cercato "chef di battuta", sembra non esistere... Puoi dirmi dove hai trovato questo termine?


----------



## Fooler

Ciao Mary, ho controllato anche io prima ed effettivamente so che il termine non esiste come mansione vera e propria. So comunque per certo  che si dice _stare alla battuta_ come ho spiegato io sopra


----------



## Mary49

Viste le mansioni dello "chef abbayeur", non credo che uno abbia questa figura come massima aspirazione di lavoro da chef...


----------



## Fooler

No di certo, ma visto che le mansioni di un primo chef ai giorni nostri sono quelle di stare_ alla battuta _e chiamare e controllare le comande...come stare appunto in prima linea


----------



## london calling

Ho sempre pensato che un _front-line chef_ fosse uno _chef de partie_. Sotto il line chef ci sono poi i _commis chef._


----------



## Mary49

london calling said:


> Ho sempre pensato che un _front-line chef_ fosse uno _chef de partie_. Sotto il line chef ci sono poi i _commis chef._


Ciao, per fortuna, pensavo di essere la sola!


----------



## Fooler

london calling said:


> Ho sempre pensato che un _front-line chef_ fosse uno _chef de partie_. Sotto il line chef ci sono poi i _commis chef._


Beh non proprio necessariamente, anche se _line _può essere la linea (di lavoro) che ogni chef deve prepararsi. Considerando anche alcuni ristoranti _a vista_ di oggigiorno può anche significare appunto lo chef _in prima linea_. Ma come detto da alcuni di noi manca il contesto


----------



## london calling

Non lo so, Fooler. Mio figlio fa lo chef Londra. E' questa la sua esperienza.


----------



## Blackman

london calling said:


> Ho sempre pensato che un _front-line chef_ fosse uno _chef de partie_. Sotto il line chef ci sono poi i _commis chef._


Hai sempre pensato bene, ci sono anche i demi-chef e gli chef de vin, ma stanno in sala. Il ruolo e le mansioni dello chef variano molto a seconda che il ristorante sia di sua proprietà (come nel caso degli chef famosi) oppure no. Ho lavorato sotto Croft quando lui era un dipendente del Mirabelle e poi sotto Pierre-White che lo comprò. Il primo faceva stare il suo secondo al pass, mentre l'altro lo faceva personalmente, come Ramsey. La gerarchia della brigata di cucina, così come quella di sala, è molto rigida ed è invariata da quasi un secolo. Niente vieta di usare definizioni più moderne, ma quando si entra in una cucina professionale di questo livello, ognuno pretende e rivendica il proprio titolo come da tradizione. Il front line chef non esiste nella brigata ufficiale.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

CBP mi sa che devi aggiungere più contesto e descrivere un po' questo chef di cui vuoi parlare per capire esattamente cosa l'autore intende con questo termine che non fa parte della brigata di cucina classica, già descritta da altri.


----------



## Lorena1970

Ribadisco che il contesto è insufficiente: è scritto chiaramente nelle regole che bisogna riportare frase precedente e successiva. Ciò che mi spinge a dubitare che si tratti dello Chef de Partie è la frase riportata "Ho sempre desiderato diventare un front-line chef". *Dubito che se si tratta della storia della vita di uno chef, il suo desiderio di sempre fosse quello di fare lo "chef de partie"......................no?* Dopo di che il mio è un punto di vista "dedotto" e senza altre informazioni mi pare difficile risolvere.


----------



## Blackman

Io credo che il contesto sia più che sufficiente per i nativi (altrimenti Paul l'avrebbe chiuso da quel dì...), che infatti non ne hanno richiesto altro e per i quali è chiarissimo che si tratta di niente di più che di uno "chef in un ristorante con altri chef".
Come alcuni di noi avrebbero detto cuoco (senza dietrologie, intendendo magari proprio Ramsey, che in definitiva quello è...) e altri chef, così anche in inglese ci sono diverse possibilità.



AlabamaBoy said:


> A front line chef sees to the actual cooking in a restaurant while a higher up chef may plan menus or develop new dishes without being directly responsible for preparing meals for customers.


John ci segnala anche che potrebbe essere inteso in opposizione a chef famoso, sottintendendo che gli chef famosi, che sono essenzialmente dei manager, non cucinano per davvero o comunque non quanto un vero chef in un vero ristorante. Ramsey cucina esattamente come Marchionne costruisce auto.


johngiovanni said:


> At first sight it means to me "un vero chef in un vero ristorante". (Instead of , say, a "celebrity chef"/ uno chef celebre).  But I don't know whether this applies in your context.



Più chiaro di così...


----------



## Lorena1970

Non mi sembra chiaro, Blackman. Sorry. Addirittura da qui pare si tratti di uno chef "su appuntamento", che si reca a cucinare a casa dei clienti. Non lo avevo considerato io stessa, ma invece...perché no? Il mio rimarcare la carenza di contesto riguarda forse una poca chiarezza dell'espressione tout court che  mi pare produca anche nei nativi idee contrastanti.
 Tutto qui. Ma, ripeto, è il mio pensiero. Inoltre l'op è sparito, quindi.....mah!

EDIT: Ho anche trovato "front line chef" qual professione di un caratterista nel film "A very long engagement", che ha come soprannome "the Mess Hall Marauder". Se è utile a qualcuno...(io non comprendo a pieno il senso del soprannome)


----------



## Blackman

Da li, unico sito già visto da tutti quelli che hanno partecipato a questo thread, si evince solo che esiste una società chiamata Frontline chef che dispone di cuochi su appuntamento. Non vedo nativi che abbiano espresso perplessità in merito, nessuno è stato in grado di trovarne una definizione ufficiale (sarà perché non esiste?), laddove professionisti del settore esprimono i propri dubbi sull'esistenza di una traduzione che non sia quella proposta dai nativi. Sembra tanto un incaponirsi più che un amore per la discussione.


----------



## Lorena1970

Veramente a me sembra solo il cercare una soluzione. Posso essere io che non capisco, oggi. Capita a tutti. Tra le soluzioni proposte dai nativi alcune descrivono uno Chef de Partie e altre un "vero chef che si sporca le mani". Personalmente sono incuriosita dal significato e non dalla traduzione, dati i miei "hobbistici" interessi in materia di cucina stellata. Temo tu abbia frainteso il mio atteggiamento....Capita, nessun problema 

EDIT: forse il problema sta nel fatto che la dizione corretta sarebbe *front line cook*, in quanto lo chef in un ristorante è sempre e solo uno ( a parte il Venissa che tra i primi ha attuato il tentativo di unire quattro chef ognuno responsabile di un settore specifico con la sua brigata ) e gli altri sono cuochi. In francese, dove esiste un solo termine, chef, ovviamente il termine utilizzato è lo stesso. Ma nel mondo internazionale della cucina stellata lo chef è identificato come la "mente superiore" di una brigata di cucina responsabile dello stile gastronomico del ristorante, quindi , direi, colui qui denominato "front line chef" ( secondo me "front line cook") corrisponde all'italiano "*capo partita*"
o può darsi al "*capo cuoco*" inteso come il braccio operativo e sostituto del "Dio chef" in sua assenza.

Con l'evolversi del linguaggio e l'identificazione dello "chef" quale "stilista del cibo", in italiano ( e a mio avviso anche in inglese) tutti coloro che non sono "chef" si dovrebbero chiamare cuochi (cook), in quanto lavorano materialmente sul cibo.

Per la cronaca: chi prepara la linea si chiama *commis.
*
Il mio lamentare assenza di contesto è che sapere non dico il nome, ma la nazionalità, il grado di professionalità ed esperienza e l'attuale ruolo di questo che si autodefinisce "front line chef", nonché le sue mansioni avrebbe aiutato ad identificare il termine corrispondente in italiano, data la confusione di uso dei termini anche nello stesso ambito della ristorazione (ormai si fa chiamare chef qualsiasi cuoco che elabora la presentazione dei cibi........... ) Questo per quanto concerne il mio approccio puntiglioso alla traduzione. Io stessa ho azzardato una soluzione ( credo )sbagliata in prima battuta, pur conoscendo abbastanza l'ambiente enogastronomico stellato.


----------

